# eeeeek..!!



## Rachiie18

So i just took a frer and think i may have just got the faintest line :happydance: also my nipples are darker and prob half the size bigger!! and sore lol :D

Hopefully gonna test tomorrow again please keep your fingerscrossed for me :D

:dust: to everyone!! xx


----------



## vichy

fingers crossed stick up a pic if you can! x


----------



## Hanawanabump

:happydance::dust::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## taterz

YAAAAAAAAAAY! omg pics pics pics! :)


----------



## Rachiie18

hmmm just took it apart looks like a evap but i feel so pregnant!! so not giving up im not imagining my boobs being bigger, sore and my nips being alot darker! so im guessing instead of being a week late i might of ov'd late and actually im 13dpo :D so i shall test again tomorrow...aaahhh! my OH is like a kid waiting for christmas aha!! :dust: good luck ladies!!! :D :dust: xx


----------



## CelticStar

Take pictures and post them up!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Oh yay! You have so many pg symptoms you just have to be pregnant! Why do you think it's an evap line?


----------



## Rachiie18

I cant upload any pics atm got a shitty old motorolla aha!! I want a baby in my belly soo sooooo badly!! lol i think id be devastated if :witch: turned up now :( 
Hoping it wont be too long before i get a positive if im still not getting an obvious positive by monday im going to go get some bloodwork done :) are blood tests more sensitive?? 
:dust: xx


----------



## Rachiie18

MagicalLeigh said:


> Oh yay! You have so many pg symptoms you just have to be pregnant! Why do you think it's an evap line?

Theres a tiny smidge of pink in it but from taking it apart i can see the dent where the line should be :/ but i saw it before it had finished developing then it kinda faded :dohh: 

O i guess its a wee bit more waiting obsessing over baby shows lol :coffee:

:dust: xx


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Good luck for you! :D


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Yay!!!!!! Grats!!!!!!


----------



## Rachiie18

i just spoke to the OH and he was like 'send me a picture of your boobs' i was like 'babe im really ill im not feeling into that' aha! to which he said 'no i want to see if they look different - this is completely procreational research' :L :L How i love him even tho im still feeling very poorly! Right who else is waiting to test? i hate waiting alone lol :L :dust: xxx


----------



## Hanawanabump

I am, but I already feel out this month. Af feels like shes on the way! :dohh:
I prob wont test till next week. xx


----------



## Rachiie18

Hanawanabump said:


> I am, but I already feel out this month. Af feels like shes on the way! :dohh:
> I prob wont test till next week. xx

One of the good parts of 2ww is even if you feel out your not out until the :witch: turns up!! Good luck hun sending you LOADS of baby dust!! :dust: xx


----------



## rebekah1g

Let us know what happens! AF was due yesterday and I feel no sign of her coming. I keep feeling wet down there and checking and it's just white discharge! I have been cramping for about a week and a half now. I have heart burn (never have it) and I think my boobs are bigger. I am going to test when I get home today. I tested Monday and got a BFN so let's hope we all get a BFP soon! Everyone keep us updated!!:winkwink:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Rachiie18 said:


> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> I am, but I already feel out this month. Af feels like shes on the way! :dohh:
> I prob wont test till next week. xx
> 
> One of the good parts of 2ww is even if you feel out your not out until the :witch: turns up!! Good luck hun sending you LOADS of baby dust!! :dust: xxClick to expand...

I know hun, funny thing is i always say that to people but you know when 'you just know'.Lets hope :witch: stays away! Fx'd!
Keep us posted on whats happening with you! xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

rebekah1g said:


> Let us know what happens! AF was due yesterday and I feel no sign of her coming. I keep feeling wet down there and checking and it's just white discharge! I have been cramping for about a week and a half now. I have heart burn (never have it) and I think my boobs are bigger. I am going to test when I get home today. I tested Monday and got a BFN so let's hope we all get a BFP soon! Everyone keep us updated!!:winkwink:

All sounds good! Fx's for you!! Sending lots of :dust: Let us know!!! xx


----------



## Rachiie18

Hanawanabump - lets stay positive!! :hugs: until the :witch: turns up say to your self what you would say to us :)

Ive got a question tho, TMI ALERT - I tried to feel for my cervix this morning but there was just thick white discharge, it wasnt thrush, but i just wondered if anyone knew what this was? dont normally get this is it anything to be worried about? Thanks lovelies :) xx


----------



## Mrskg

fxd for you xxx im 10dpo so dying to test x 'procreational research' :haha: love it love it love it xxx


----------



## Rachiie18

Mrskg said:


> fxd for you xxx im 10dpo so dying to test x 'procreational research' :haha: love it love it love it xxx

Got to love him aha!! he just rang me again and said 'so if you are pregnant will your boobs stay big? cos ive missed them since youve lost weight' :L :L He does make me chuckle lol Also ive got a throat infection and when we were speaking on the phone he said 'ive got to go my throats hurting your sick voice is making me feel ill' :L :dohh: hes such a plonk and this is the man i want to have babies with and marry...maybe i need my head checking ;) lol!! xx


----------



## rebekah1g

Rachiie18- I have had the same problem with my CM. Every single day since like 2dpo I have had white/yellow mucus constantly. I don't ever remember getting CM the day my period is due! I was due sometime between Tuesday-Today (30-32 day cycles) so I am going to wait until the end of the day to test again. I hate seeing those BFN! But I really think the CM is promising. It is one of those signs that you can't make up! I might be imagining my boobs bigger but can't imagine CM! Also, the other day my nipples felt like they were on FIRE! I had to put them up against our cold wall just to get some relief! Ha ha. When is everyone due for AF and when are you guys testing?


----------



## Mrskg

lol yeah they do get big shame for him they are too sore too touch! well in my 5mins absense i done an ic surprise surprise bfn but helped my craving lol xxx

lol was about to post but thought id give you a laugh picture me now holding strip every way it can lol nope still no line! :blush:


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Rachiie18 said:


> i just spoke to the OH and he was like 'send me a picture of your boobs' i was like 'babe im really ill im not feeling into that' aha! to which he said 'no i want to see if they look different - this is completely procreational research' :L :L How i love him even tho im still feeling very poorly! Right who else is waiting to test? i hate waiting alone lol :L :dust: xxx

\

Lol!!! Men will be men at the end of the day, but that's just hilarious! 

AF is due tomorrow...but I'd only be 13 dpo. I can't decide if I want to test tomorrow if AF is a no-show or wait until 14 dpo.


----------



## Mrskg

hey rebekah well as you can see i just tested knew it was too soon but hey ho my af due on monday will be testing again on sunday xxx fxd for your test tonight xxx


----------



## Rachiie18

Mrskg said:


> lol yeah they do get big shame for him they are too sore too touch! well in my 5mins absense i done an ic surprise surprise bfn but helped my craving lol xxx
> 
> lol was about to post but thought id give you a laugh picture me now holding strip every way it can lol nope still no line! :blush:

aha! yes he wasnt too impressed when he hugged me the other day and i was like 'nooo not so tight my ladybumps hurt' lol 

and aw sorry for the bfn hun but still no :witch: so your still in the game :D and i do that all the time every kinda angle, light lol just to see a glimps of a line!! aha wouldnt it be funny if we all got our bfp on the same day :cloud9: that would be lovely :) getting a wee bit watery eyed tbh lol damn hormones!! :dust:


----------



## Rachiie18

Rebekah1g - good luck with testing tonight, im not sure whats going on with this cm normally i dont pay much attention but its so different to normal fingerscrossed its a sign!!! aaah all you ladies have got really good signs, good luck testing beauts :D dust: xx


----------



## sasha881

AF is due on the 18th of October for me and I can't believe how similar we are. The only thing NOT giving me issues (*)(*)!!! But then if I would leave them alone I might be able to recognize changes! Good luck to you!


----------



## 21Rach

Good luck rachis & Rebekah... White/creamy cm is a v good sign when AF is due, it is also the symptom I had with DS I think you both are if you've got a fair bit & don't feel too well xx


----------



## Mrskg

oh ive felt weepy all day too think when it gets so close to af day patience is well gone just want to know one way or another x ive also done stuff round house thats been needing done for ages just to keep myself busy only on 4th cycle an no sure how many months i can take this for i know it will all be worth it in the end just wish i knew how far away that is xx would be great if we all got our bfps together x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!


----------



## taterz

hahah send him shots of the knockers, because it doesn't sound like he'll be able to touch them too much if all goes well!! That pic might be all he has left! <3 haha


----------



## MagicalLeigh

I've had white creamy cm since 3 dpo!


----------



## Rachiie18

Wantingbbbump said:


> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!

Ahh ive just starting crying aha!! :L I dont know why but i couldnt feel my cervix and the idea it could actually be happening is just hit me, i feel silly for getting a bit teary eyed :blush: but its just all a bit amazing sometimes :) plus my LO would have been a year this month and it would have also have been my wee sisters birthday this month so to get a :bfp: would just be craaazy!! 

I really want everyone to get their :bfp:!! :dust: thankyou for all your support ladies it means soo much!! xx


----------



## Rachiie18

taterz said:


> hahah send him shots of the knockers, because it doesn't sound like he'll be able to touch them too much if all goes well!! That pic might be all he has left! <3 haha

This made me chuckle lol!! dont know how hes going to cope if they keep up feeling like this :blush: lol!! xx


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Wantingbbbump said:


> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!

K I just checked my CP .... first off my cm is very creamy lotion (and a lot of it) and secondly... I cannot even reach my cervix! I seriously couldn't find it, and it all seemed very soft. I've never felt my cervix so high before. I know CP isn't really the best sign of pregnancy... but mixed with my other symptoms its getting me super excited.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Rachiie18 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!
> 
> Ahh ive just starting crying aha!! :L I dont know why but i couldnt feel my cervix and the idea it could actually be happening is just hit me, i feel silly for getting a bit teary eyed :blush: but its just all a bit amazing sometimes :) plus my LO would have been a year this month and it would have also have been my wee sisters birthday this month so to get a :bfp: would just be craaazy!!
> 
> I really want everyone to get their :bfp:!! :dust: thankyou for all your support ladies it means soo much!! xxClick to expand...

Ooooh don't feel silly! I cried yesterday when I killed a bee lol.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Rachiie18 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!
> 
> Ahh ive just starting crying aha!! :L I dont know why but i couldnt feel my cervix and the idea it could actually be happening is just hit me, i feel silly for getting a bit teary eyed :blush: but its just all a bit amazing sometimes :) plus my LO would have been a year this month and it would have also have been my wee sisters birthday this month so to get a :bfp: would just be craaazy!!
> 
> I really want everyone to get their :bfp:!! :dust: thankyou for all your support ladies it means soo much!! xxClick to expand...

Well I think this is your month!! :thumbup: I was so sure I was out but then my cervix moved very high and I knew that I was going to get my bfp. When af is going to come your cervix is low. I am very sorry for your loss :hugs: I am doing to be praying that you get that bfp this month!! I also think you should send the pic to your dh!! I still wont let mine touch mine and he really wants to now that I have gone from a B cup to almost a DD:happydance:


----------



## Rachiie18

*MagicalLeigh* - aha!! im allergic to bee's so i have little sympathy for the bee lol :L but i understand what you mean i nearly started crying early cos my dogs eyes had been watering so in my head he must have been crying :L :L tis rather funny when you look back at it aha!! Good luck hun your symptoms are looking soo good lots of baby dust for yooou xxx


----------



## rebekah1g

What other symptoms has everyone had? My sister just found out she is pregnant (4 weeks) and she had been trying for a long time. My DH and I just had our first time "not preventing it" and so she doesn't believe any of my symptoms. It's hard to imagine CM and cramps lasting 2 straight weeks. Also tender boobs with shooting pains through them and a late AF! But since I got a BFN 3 days ago, she assumes I am not pregnant and almost has me convinced it's all in my head! I love reading these posts b/c it gives me hope that people can experience symptoms without getting a BFP yet!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

MagicalLeigh said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!
> 
> K I just checked my CP .... first off my cm is very creamy lotion (and a lot of it) and secondly... I cannot even reach my cervix! I seriously couldn't find it, and it all seemed very soft. I've never felt my cervix so high before. I know CP isn't really the best sign of pregnancy... but mixed with my other symptoms its getting me super excited.Click to expand...

Creamy lotion cm is a good sign!! Is it kind of slick? My cm was just like yours. At 7dpo my cervix was on it's way back up I believe so if yours is up then I'd say it's a very good sign. Yes it's true that every woman can be different with cp but when we get pregnant it always moves really high. I hope that you get your bfp!! Any cramping/pulling going on in there?


----------



## Rachiie18

Wantingbbbump said:


> Rachiie18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!
> 
> Ahh ive just starting crying aha!! :L I dont know why but i couldnt feel my cervix and the idea it could actually be happening is just hit me, i feel silly for getting a bit teary eyed :blush: but its just all a bit amazing sometimes :) plus my LO would have been a year this month and it would have also have been my wee sisters birthday this month so to get a :bfp: would just be craaazy!!
> 
> I really want everyone to get their :bfp:!! :dust: thankyou for all your support ladies it means soo much!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Well I think this is your month!! :thumbup: I was so sure I was out but then my cervix moved very high and I knew that I was going to get my bfp. When af is going to come your cervix is low. I am very sorry for your loss :hugs: I am doing to be praying that you get that bfp this month!! I also think you should send the pic to your dh!! I still wont let mine touch mine and he really wants to now that I have gone from a B cup to almost a DD:happydance:Click to expand...

Aw thankyou so much lovely! it means so so much you dont understand! :flower: ive never check my cervix really before but i can hardly touch it aha! And thankyou for your condolences its really okay i believe that someone is watching over me and will give me my little miracle when im meant to and until them ive got another wee angel looking over me :) I sent him one a min ago :blush: you know for 'procreational research' aha! and he tb saying 'your pregnant or youve stolen someone elses boobs' LOL! :blush: and he should know he looks at them enough :haha: aw dont you just love the pros to pregnancy :L Hope everythings going ok with yours lovely :) bet your excited for your gender scan! :D :dust: xxx


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Rebekah it's a good sign that you missed af and you are having all those symptoms! I will tell your mine so far. I've been crampy from 2dpo, I am 7dpo now and the cramping has lessened. My stomach has been sick since 2dpo and it's getting worse! I almost threw up a couple times last night. Very sore boobs from about 4dpo... lots of creamy cm since 2dpo...headaches and heartburn. My cervix is very high and soft right now. 
You should test again! Maybe you O later than you thought and it take 48 hours for your hcg to double. GL!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Wantingbbbump said:


> MagicalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!
> 
> K I just checked my CP .... first off my cm is very creamy lotion (and a lot of it) and secondly... I cannot even reach my cervix! I seriously couldn't find it, and it all seemed very soft. I've never felt my cervix so high before. I know CP isn't really the best sign of pregnancy... but mixed with my other symptoms its getting me super excited.Click to expand...
> 
> Creamy lotion cm is a good sign!! Is it kind of slick? My cm was just like yours. At 7dpo my cervix was on it's way back up I believe so if yours is up then I'd say it's a very good sign. Yes it's true that every woman can be different with cp but when we get pregnant it always moves really high. I hope that you get your bfp!! Any cramping/pulling going on in there?Click to expand...

It has gone back and forth from being slick creamy lotion to being a little more sticky cream lotion, if that makes any sense. Yes, lots of cramping and pulling! Not as much today though.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

MagicalLeigh said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MagicalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!
> 
> K I just checked my CP .... first off my cm is very creamy lotion (and a lot of it) and secondly... I cannot even reach my cervix! I seriously couldn't find it, and it all seemed very soft. I've never felt my cervix so high before. I know CP isn't really the best sign of pregnancy... but mixed with my other symptoms its getting me super excited.Click to expand...
> 
> Creamy lotion cm is a good sign!! Is it kind of slick? My cm was just like yours. At 7dpo my cervix was on it's way back up I believe so if yours is up then I'd say it's a very good sign. Yes it's true that every woman can be different with cp but when we get pregnant it always moves really high. I hope that you get your bfp!! Any cramping/pulling going on in there?Click to expand...
> 
> It has gone back and forth from being slick creamy lotion to being a little more sticky cream lotion, if that makes any sense. Yes, lots of cramping and pulling! Not as much today though.Click to expand...

I had a ton of cramping/pulling at 6dpo (day I am sure baby implanted) and then was sore after that. Oooh it's sounding really good!!


----------



## Rachiie18

i thought id make a list of my symptoms although im not sure of exact dates i think i ov'd late and so im around 13dpos :)

- Flu-y symptoms (been ill for the last week!) very tired and achy

- Boobies were sore then settled down then today have come back swollen, sore (under arm area and nipples) and nipples are darker and slightly larger

- hungry! hungry! hungry! im never too fussed with food but i just want to eat! lol

- Cramping and aches in lower back they were bad but have calmed down now :) 

- Creamy CM and high cervix but also felt quite dry down there which is unusual for me

- Very emotional could cry over a pampers advert atm! lol..

- Nauseaus from today! feeling just sick :/

- Pulling feeling low down in tummy but also in the base of my back

So ladies please share yours as well!! sorry im not organised enough so cant date them :/

Much love and babydust!!! :dust:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

2dpo - started feeling crampy and sick, creamy lotion cm

4dpo - boobs started getting sore (all this is normal for me after O so I wasn't too excited)

5dpo - still sick, crampy, sore boobs, also started getting BAD gas and diarrhea, headaches, backaches, felt like I was getting the flu (body felt sore and feverish), peeing a lot more often, so tired, vivid dreams

6dpo - not feeling like I have the flu anymore, gas has let up, bad headache, very sore boobs, got really crampy and started feeling lots of twinges, still having creamy lotion cm, before bed started feeling very sick and almost threw up a couple times, up all night with heartburn, waking up a lot at night

7dpo - heartburn, sore boobs, still peeing a lot, still very tired, still creamy lotion cm, checked cervix and it is HIGH and I can't reach it feels very soft, hungry but no appetite, feels different in my girly parts lol


----------



## rebekah1g

Well I think I ovulated either on Sep. 28th or 29th. But here are my symptoms, and sometimes I feel like I am just making these up or reading too much into them... :(

1st symptom was my boobs felt like they were on fire. hahah my nipples burned and itched so bad for at least 3 or 4 hours! i googled it and it said it was a pregnancy symptom...

then the next day i started cramping.. nothing too strong just obvious mild cramping and i also noticed that i had a lot of discharge. ewcm and i thought i was ovulating late so i took used my saliva ovulation predictor and it said i wasnt. 

i have also had really bad heart burn (never ever get this!!), constipated for at least a week now, discharge every single day

oh yeah and at about 9 dpo i felt really wet down there and wiped and there was some pinkish/brown discharge on the TP but i havent seen anymore since then

i have just recently started feeling super tired and sick. i feel like im getting the flu! and last night i got sick to my tummy all night long! thought i was gonna throw up!! also my boobs have had shooting pains!

i am also late for AF, she was suppose to arrive Tuesday but no sign of her. But i took a pregnancy test monday night and BFN!!!
so when i see my symtoms typed out like this it looks like i would def be BFP but sometimes i am afraid that i am imagining things!!


----------



## Rachiie18

MagicalLeigh your symptoms are look so so promising when are you testing?? Good luck hun :dust: xxx


----------



## MagicalLeigh

rebekah1g said:


> Well I think I ovulated either on Sep. 28th or 29th. But here are my symptoms, and sometimes I feel like I am just making these up or reading too much into them... :(
> 
> 1st symptom was my boobs felt like they were on fire. hahah my nipples burned and itched so bad for at least 3 or 4 hours! i googled it and it said it was a pregnancy symptom...
> 
> then the next day i started cramping.. nothing too strong just obvious mild cramping and i also noticed that i had a lot of discharge. ewcm and i thought i was ovulating late so i took used my saliva ovulation predictor and it said i wasnt.
> 
> i have also had really bad heart burn (never ever get this!!), constipated for at least a week now, discharge every single day
> 
> oh yeah and at about 9 dpo i felt really wet down there and wiped and there was some pinkish/brown discharge on the TP but i havent seen anymore since then
> 
> i have just recently started feeling super tired and sick. i feel like im getting the flu! and last night i got sick to my tummy all night long! thought i was gonna throw up!! also my boobs have had shooting pains!
> 
> i am also late for AF, she was suppose to arrive Tuesday but no sign of her. But i took a pregnancy test monday night and BFN!!!
> so when i see my symtoms typed out like this it looks like i would def be BFP but sometimes i am afraid that i am imagining things!!

Those all sound like really good signs, especially since you are late! I totally feel like I am imagining my symptoms too. It's probably normal to feel that way. However I was getting symptoms that I didn't even know were related to pregnancy, like the gas, diarrhea, and flu lol. So I know I wasn't just making those up (but then I think maybe I just caught the flu lol) 
When are you going to test again?


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Rachiie18 said:


> MagicalLeigh your symptoms are look so so promising when are you testing?? Good luck hun :dust: xxx

Probably Sunday!


----------



## Rachiie18

*Rebekah1g* - i know exactly what you mean i got a :bfn: the last 3 mornings but if someone else had typed my symptoms i could assume they'd get a :bfp: :( I really hope we all get our positives ladies!! so much babydsut!! :dust:


----------



## Rachiie18

Ahh this is getting so exciting :cloud9: cant wait to see if we all get our positives!! :dust:


----------



## rebekah1g

MagicalLeigh said:


> rebekah1g said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I ovulated either on Sep. 28th or 29th. But here are my symptoms, and sometimes I feel like I am just making these up or reading too much into them... :(
> 
> 1st symptom was my boobs felt like they were on fire. hahah my nipples burned and itched so bad for at least 3 or 4 hours! i googled it and it said it was a pregnancy symptom...
> 
> then the next day i started cramping.. nothing too strong just obvious mild cramping and i also noticed that i had a lot of discharge. ewcm and i thought i was ovulating late so i took used my saliva ovulation predictor and it said i wasnt.
> 
> i have also had really bad heart burn (never ever get this!!), constipated for at least a week now, discharge every single day
> 
> oh yeah and at about 9 dpo i felt really wet down there and wiped and there was some pinkish/brown discharge on the TP but i havent seen anymore since then
> 
> i have just recently started feeling super tired and sick. i feel like im getting the flu! and last night i got sick to my tummy all night long! thought i was gonna throw up!! also my boobs have had shooting pains!
> 
> i am also late for AF, she was suppose to arrive Tuesday but no sign of her. But i took a pregnancy test monday night and BFN!!!
> so when i see my symtoms typed out like this it looks like i would def be BFP but sometimes i am afraid that i am imagining things!!
> 
> Those all sound like really good signs, especially since you are late! I totally feel like I am imagining my symptoms too. It's probably normal to feel that way. However I was getting symptoms that I didn't even know were related to pregnancy, like the gas, diarrhea, and flu lol. So I know I wasn't just making those up (but then I think maybe I just caught the flu lol)
> When are you going to test again?Click to expand...

I am going to test again this afternoon when I get home! I know I should probably wait until the morning but if I find out tomorrow morning I will be a wreck going into work (if its a BFP!) so my husband wants me to do it tonight so we have time to take it all in!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

I jsut went to the bathroom and checked my cp again (cause I'm obsessed lol) and it's a lot lower than it was an hour ago! What does that mean? Now I'm sad :(


----------



## taterz

It means you're a lady and your body is constantly changing. ;) just like your temp change during the day. You're okay!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Thanks Taterz :)


----------



## rebekah1g

only 4 more hours until i take the test again! i had a dream last night it was BFP! i will be so frustrated if it is a BFN!! either show me a BFP or give my my AF already!


----------



## Rachiie18

So whilst being away ive been sick and had a complete meltdown :cry: I came over really light headed and felt like my stomach was on fire just about got to the bathroom and was sick, i mean i know ive got a throat infection but does that make you sick? afterwards i cried my eyes out rang the OH and got all worked up about everything :(
I just want a :bfp: and to feel better i wouldnt mind feeling like crap if it was for my little one :blush: Just feel like it might not happen, still got the white thick cm tho :/ and sore boobies its also hurting like in between my shoulder blades but pretty sure thats from being sick :(
rebekah1g make sure you let us know what the test says and remember even if it isnt a bfp then your not out till the :witch: turns up!
:dust:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

:hugs: Don't feel down!!! You already got a faint pos.. that means good things!! You seem to have really good chances this month. I probably asked already, but when are you testing again?


----------



## MagicalLeigh

MagicalLeigh said:


> I jsut went to the bathroom and checked my cp again (cause I'm obsessed lol) and it's a lot lower than it was an hour ago! What does that mean? Now I'm sad :(


Sooo I checked my CP again and it's up really high. So now I feel happy, cause when I've checked my CP in the past it's never been this high. I promise not to check it again today!


----------



## rebekah1g

MagicalLeigh said:


> MagicalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> I jsut went to the bathroom and checked my cp again (cause I'm obsessed lol) and it's a lot lower than it was an hour ago! What does that mean? Now I'm sad :(
> 
> 
> Sooo I checked my CP again and it's up really high. So now I feel happy, cause when I've checked my CP in the past it's never been this high. I promise not to check it again today!Click to expand...

Ok so maybe this is a stupid question but how do you check your cervix and why?


----------



## Rachiie18

Testing again either tomorrow or saturday i just feel so ill :( which i guess could be a good sign but because i dont know for defienate i guess im just feeling worse :/

Glade your more relaxed now about cp lol!! im like that one wee change adn im cheaking it every 20mins lol!! xxx


----------



## MagicalLeigh

rebekah1g said:


> MagicalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MagicalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> I jsut went to the bathroom and checked my cp again (cause I'm obsessed lol) and it's a lot lower than it was an hour ago! What does that mean? Now I'm sad :(
> 
> 
> Sooo I checked my CP again and it's up really high. So now I feel happy, cause when I've checked my CP in the past it's never been this high. I promise not to check it again today!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so maybe this is a stupid question but how do you check your cervix and why?Click to expand...

Not stupid question! This link will teach you how to check your cervix. https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm

I don't normally check my CP because it changes so much and I just got confused! I started checking it a couple days ago because I read early in pregnancy your cervix will rise up really high and become very soft. I got really excited this morning when I realized mine was like that! It's not a full proof pregnancy sign, but I've never felt mine that high before, so I'm excited.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Anyone else having a hard time emptying their bladder? I feel like I could sit on the toilet all day and pee will come out every few minutes... finally I get tired of sitting there and get up.. but then 15 minutes later I have to go again lol. I am drinking a lot of water today though :)


----------



## Rachiie18

O tell me about it im pee'ing constantly at the minute!! even my little brother said 'why dont you just get all your pee out once then you wont need go like 50 times' lol :L bless him, mind you it also means i get to keep checking AF hasnt turned up lol!! Tho hopefully its a gooood sign :D :dust:


----------



## rebekah1g

rachiie18- when did you get your faint positive? did you take another test after that? it sounds promising that you are pregnant!! i still havent had a sign of AF at all. nothing! no cramping, aching, diarrhea (TMI!) nothing! i am getting excited about taking the test again but just know it will be BFN b/c it always is! haha


----------



## rebekah1g

yikes! just read that article about checking my cervix and that kinda freaks me out! i think i will just wait for my BFP or AF ha ha ha


----------



## Rachiie18

Um i got it early afternooon today, feel so ill now tho :( been sick 3 times already and i know this sounds crazy but i feels like morning sickness when i was ill the sickness that comes on so quickly and then your just sick lol not been sick since i was pregnant last year lol!
Im worried tho do you think being poorly and sick would harm the little one if i was pregnant?
cant wait to see what your test says rebekah1g!! :D xx


----------



## rebekah1g

Rachiie18 said:


> Um i got it early afternooon today, feel so ill now tho :( been sick 3 times already and i know this sounds crazy but i feels like morning sickness when i was ill the sickness that comes on so quickly and then your just sick lol not been sick since i was pregnant last year lol!
> Im worried tho do you think being poorly and sick would harm the little one if i was pregnant?
> cant wait to see what your test says rebekah1g!! :D xx

I don't think being sick will harm the little one at all! Just make sure to take care of yourself and drink plenty of fluids! And if you got a faint positive you know that a faint positive is a positive right?? I bet if you test in just another day or two it will be a darker positive. I am willing to be you are pregnant!!! And if you got a faint positive then that means you are probably pregnant so that would explain the sickness!! I felt extremely sick last night I thought I was going to throw up! You can feel morning sickness as early as 4 weeks!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

I dunno. Probably not? I got so super sick on top of ms with my last daughter. I couldn't eat for days! My dr didn't seem to worried.


----------



## Rachiie18

Aw that made me smile a little! I know but i was worried because it was hardly visable when i looked at it after a bit :/ will test again saturday!
and i hope its not ms tbh aha!! i had it really bad from 7wks to 14wks before like everyday morning noon and night lol!! its like im alergic to being pregnant aha!! :L mind you couldnt complain! would be soooo worth it! :D
have you tested yet hun? and thankyou for the kinda words as always!! at least im not worrying now about hurting any potential baba's :cloud9: 
Complimentory dust as always ;) :dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Rachiie18 said:


> I cant upload any pics atm got a shitty old motorolla aha!! I want a baby in my belly soo sooooo badly!! lol i think id be devastated if :witch: turned up now :(
> Hoping it wont be too long before i get a positive if im still not getting an obvious positive by monday im going to go get some bloodwork done :) are blood tests more sensitive??
> :dust: xx

Yes blood test are much more sensitive if you are preg. the blood test should def. pick it up! Some people say that the blood test may take a day or 2 to come back....so I recommend not taking it on a friday as that would cause for a super long weekend....hope you get your BFP:):hugs:


----------



## taterz

CP low and firm. :/ :/ :/ :/ :/ Trying not to worry because you can be preggers regardless of CP, but you know. Still got tons of creamy, slick cm, so I'm trying to keep my hopes up, especially since I had what seemed like IB last week, but my boobies aren't even remotely as tender as they were yesterday.

Too bad there's no off switch for "baby crazy".


----------



## Rachiie18

calebsmom06 said:


> Rachiie18 said:
> 
> 
> I cant upload any pics atm got a shitty old motorolla aha!! I want a baby in my belly soo sooooo badly!! lol i think id be devastated if :witch: turned up now :(
> Hoping it wont be too long before i get a positive if im still not getting an obvious positive by monday im going to go get some bloodwork done :) are blood tests more sensitive??
> :dust: xx
> 
> Yes blood test are much more sensitive if you are preg. the blood test should def. pick it up! Some people say that the blood test may take a day or 2 to come back....so I recommend not taking it on a friday as that would cause for a super long weekend....hope you get your BFP:):hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou so much hun :) prob wont be going till monday so shall see then but will be testing saturday and sunday aha!! :hugs: thankyou again :dust:


----------



## rebekah1g

i haven't tested yet! i get off work in an hour and will wait on my hubby to get home from work b/c he is the one that drops the pee on the stick! hahaha! i get too nervous to do it myself! but i really have a feeling it will be a negative. i feel like i have imagined all my symptoms now and that it won't be a positive. but on the same note, i feel NO SIGN OF AF!! and i am 3 days late at the earliest and 1 day at the latest!!!


----------



## dizzy65

fingers crossed!


----------



## taterz

13-14 dpo, too soon to test? Should I hold it until monday or just do it tomorrow morning if no AF? Thoughts?


----------



## rebekah1g

taterz said:


> 13-14 dpo, too soon to test? Should I hold it until monday or just do it tomorrow morning if no AF? Thoughts?

from words of experience, i would at least wait until after your missed period. it will eat at you if not. i have had to BFN and refused to test again until AF was late. She is late now!!


----------



## calebsmom06

MagicalLeigh said:


> I jsut went to the bathroom and checked my cp again (cause I'm obsessed lol) and it's a lot lower than it was an hour ago! What does that mean? Now I'm sad :(

Don't worry...it changes in all women..some have been pregnant with a low cervix but with others it stays high


----------



## Rachiie18

My cervix is still up, still feeling sick (the dishwasher add just made me sick (y) nice) feeling so positive about it all (even tho im poorly aha!!) i even checked online and id be due in June time which would be lovely lol for some reason ive always wanted a summer baby tho they'd hate me in school being one of the younger ones....okay thinking waaaay to ahead lol!! 
Heres a question whats the one thing you look forward to most about having a family? :dust:


----------



## Gitlost80

I would love to join your thread,although Im only 4 DPO,I will start testing on monday(8DPO),and tuning in everyday to see everyones progress :flower:

Rach: Good Luck on getting your BFP-Sore Boobies are a good sign! :holly:


----------



## Rachiie18

Gitlost80 said:


> I would love to join your thread,although Im only 4 DPO,I will start testing on monday(8DPO),and tuning in everyday to see everyones progress :flower:
> 
> Rach: Good Luck on getting your BFP-Sore Boobies are a good sign! :holly:

Welcome Lovely!! :thumbup:

Good luck with testing on Monday hoping all these lovely ladies can get their :bfp:!! and that smilie made my day aha!! :haha: been feeling so crap then a wee smiley cheers me right up, im so easily pleased...like all im asking for is two wee pink lines not alot really ;) 

Lots of baby dust for you lovely :) :dust:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

rebekah1g said:


> i haven't tested yet! i get off work in an hour and will wait on my hubby to get home from work b/c he is the one that drops the pee on the stick! hahaha! i get too nervous to do it myself! but i really have a feeling it will be a negative. i feel like i have imagined all my symptoms now and that it won't be a positive. but on the same note, i feel NO SIGN OF AF!! and i am 3 days late at the earliest and 1 day at the latest!!!

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## rebekah1g

i need advice! i have to pee sooooo bad right now (been holding it about 4 hours so it will be as concentrated as possible lol) but hubby won't be home for another hour and a half. can i go ahead and pee in the cup and then wait about 45 minutes for him to get home before i test??


----------



## taterz

do you have a frer you can dip in the cup or do you have an ic that needs to be dripped on?


----------



## rebekah1g

taterz said:


> do you have a frer you can dip in the cup or do you have an ic that needs to be dripped on?

just a cheap dollar tree tests that requires dropping! it probably wouldnt sit out for longer than an hour so i dont see why it would be bad but then again if its negative i will think its b/c i let it sit out. haha. maybe i will just surprise him. he's just been there for ever test and been such a part of this and i have a feeling this might actually be my BFP


----------



## rebekah1g

also, just felt extra wet down there and went to the restroom to find more CM! it's creamy and has a yellow tint to it. What is up!? I never have CM when AF is due/late! I'm so nervous about my test! 1 hour!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Sooooo anxious for you I wanna know tooo:) We all do :) Good Luck


----------



## rebekah1g

alright girls im leaving work so i might not post on here until tomorrow morning! lol this is all i do at work. so wish me luck! i have a feeling i am pregnant even if the test says BFN. just too much going on for me to be having a normal cycle! wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

rebekah1g said:


> also, just felt extra wet down there and went to the restroom to find more CM! it's creamy and has a yellow tint to it. What is up!? I never have CM when AF is due/late! I'm so nervous about my test! 1 hour!!

Watching and waiting...:wave:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Good luck!!!! Can't wait to hear from you tomorrow.


----------



## calebsmom06

rebekah1g said:


> alright girls im leaving work so i might not post on here until tomorrow morning! lol this is all i do at work. so wish me luck! i have a feeling i am pregnant even if the test says BFN. just too much going on for me to be having a normal cycle! wish me luck!!!!

Good Luck...Looking forward to hearing from you tomorrwo....Wish I could find a job like yours:)


----------



## MagicalLeigh

rebekah1g said:


> i need advice! i have to pee sooooo bad right now (been holding it about 4 hours so it will be as concentrated as possible lol) but hubby won't be home for another hour and a half. can i go ahead and pee in the cup and then wait about 45 minutes for him to get home before i test??

I know your gone, but I thought I'd post this anyway! I found it on a website
https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#21

"37. Can I still use pee that's been sitting in a cup for several hours? hCG (pregnancy hormone) does break down and dissipate from urine once it leaves the body. It has a half-life of 24 hours, meaning the total amount will be cut in half for every day it sits out. If you are testing very early when only a small amount of hCG is present to begin with, that half might make a difference (for example, 25 mIU/mL of hCG will be detected with any early pregnancy test. By the time that pee sits out for a day, it has only 12.5 mIU/mL left, and only a very sensitive test may detect it.)"


----------



## Rachiie18

Just casually waiting for you to repost (stalking!!) lol!! 

Guys does being ill affect your period? Im having a horrible moment when im thinking all my preggo symptoms etc and just because im ill which i know its completely irrational but i cant help it :(

Anyone testing tomorrow??

xxx


----------



## taterz

First, everything can affect your period, but don't let that get your hopes down. Second, your symptoms say that this is your month! You had a faint bfp!


----------



## calebsmom06

Where are people getting this Pshycic stuff done?? On here?? I am just curious what would be said...


----------



## taterz

Going home from work so I might see you ladies later. Feeling less and less preggers by the minute. Never hated feeling perfectly fine so bad. Haha.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

taterz said:


> First, everything can affect your period, but don't let that get your hopes down. Second, your symptoms say that this is your month! You had a faint bfp!

Exactly!!


----------



## Rachiie18

thankyou ladies your all so lovely, im going to sleep now lol need to get better and going into a sleep induced coma is the best way lol!
Much love ladies and hope the evil :witch: stays far far away!! 
:dust:


----------



## RNTTC2011

rebekah1g said:


> alright girls im leaving work so i might not post on here until tomorrow morning! lol this is all i do at work. so wish me luck! i have a feeling i am pregnant even if the test says BFN. just too much going on for me to be having a normal cycle! wish me luck!!!!

GL & FX'd :dust: :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## dizzy65

fingers crossed :)


----------



## PastorsWife

Best of luck ladies! 
I am in a similar situation. AF is due Tuesday and I am having so many symptoms! Hoping they aren't just in my head. 
Getting a BFP would be perfect this month as I would be due in June. Being a teacher, that would mean no need for unpaid maternity leave. 

Stay positive! Lot's of love and luck!


----------



## Rachiie18

Hows everyone today?? :) still no :witch: and still no sign of her! :D Going to test either later on or tomorrow morning :) Lots of babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Rachiie18 said:


> Hows everyone today?? :) still no :witch: and still no sign of her! :D Going to test either later on or tomorrow morning :) Lots of babydust to everyone :dust:

Moorrrnnniiinnnggg! How are you today? Still feeling rough?

I did something silly this morning, AF not due till Tues I dont think but i did a preg test this morning. :dohh: Broke my rule of not doing one till few days after AF due.
Anyways...BFN...But you know when you look at it from all different angles and lighting and you think you can see a faint line but if you showed anyone they would think you were crazy! That's me! I was even looking at it 15mins later hoping that a line would still appear but obviously not! :nope: Think all this TTC, TWW, MC etc is sending me :loopy:mental!!


----------



## Rachiie18

aw hanawanabump tell me about it! ive been looking at tests for ages before and thought 'if anyone could see me they'd think im mental!' lol!! Im still poorly but feeling better than yesterday :) my throats just so sore when i swollow :/ dont really know how to get that to go away lol :doh:
O well hopefully going backs to OHs later not seen him in 3 days now lol! bless him :)
Whats everyone doing today?? xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Fx for today x x


----------



## vichy

Pretty sure im out and the witch has me :( really really annoyed as my last one was only two weeks ago! grrrr!!! its like banging my head off a brick wall at this stage :( good luck to the rest of you ill be checking in and keeping my fingers crossed for ye xxx


----------



## Rachiie18

vichy said:


> Pretty sure im out and the witch has me :( really really annoyed as my last one was only two weeks ago! grrrr!!! its like banging my head off a brick wall at this stage :( good luck to the rest of you ill be checking in and keeping my fingers crossed for ye xxx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Aw hun sorry it wasnt your month but theres always next month!! and remember you will get your :bfp: !! 

Much love hun xxx


----------



## Hill2011

I really hope you are pregnant! Good luck :dust:


----------



## rebekah1g

WOW!! I GOT MY BFP!!! I am still in complete disbelief! We only "tried" one time and I really didn't think it would happen this time. We are so excited and can't wait to tell our families but I just had to tell you guys!!! I was beginning to think these symptoms were in my head! So don't get discouraged if you keep getting BFN because I got one every time up until yesterday!! YAY!!! Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Yay rebekah!! I knew you were going to get one. How many dpo are you? Congrats! Are you still going to hang around here sometimes with us? Lol

Well last night my boobs were hurting so so bad. Laying on my side was way to painful. I woke up this morning and they don't hurt near as bad. Now I'm getting worried, this is just what happened in my chemical earlier this summer. I woke up one morning and my bbs didn't hurt much and then I started bleeding really heavy and clotty that same day (5 days early for af) yikes now I'm scared! 
But on a good note, my stomach is feeling queasy this morning, cervix still high! Still not having good sleep with vivid dreams. Still going to the bathroom a lot. Hopefully I can get a bfp soon :)


----------



## MagicalLeigh

K update on me lol. All the sudden my bbs started hurting a lot! Maybe my mind is playing tricks on me lol


----------



## rebekah1g

well since we weren't really "trying" (but we weren't preventing either), so i'm not exactly sure the exact day i ovulated. i am thinking i ovulated on sep. 28th-30th. sometime around there. so i am like 13-15 dpo something like that


----------



## calebsmom06

Congrats on the BFP ...it's crazy how many people you see that try and try and then decide to stop trying for awhile and end up getting pregnant. Makes me wonder if all the stress of trying to concieve actually effects the result....


----------



## taterz

rebekah1g said:


> well since we weren't really "trying" (but we weren't preventing either), so i'm not exactly sure the exact day i ovulated. i am thinking i ovulated on sep. 28th-30th. sometime around there. so i am like 13-15 dpo something like that

Like me! Congrats on your BFP!!! YAY!!! I'm so excited for you guys.

Woke up this morning dry as a bone (tmiiii), boobs still kind of tender and a killer stomachache. i'm also bloated and cranky. I think I'm out this month, and that spotting last week was just a nasty tease. blargh, feeling very unpregnant and wildly disappointed. :/

MagicalLeigh, if your bbs hurt, your bbs hurt! Much baby dust to you, this is an amazing sign! Keep us updated on your symptoms!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

lmao I am SO weepy ... I just cried at a poem that someone read on the tv show "Roseanne" bahahahaha!


----------



## Gitlost80

Congrats to you Bekah! Im so excited for you!

AFM, I wont list any of my symptoms because I think being "Baby Crazy" has made me make up certain symptoms.Personally for me if my mind makes up a symptom,my body will do it! So I try to ignore them.Of course I will list them if I DO get a BFP! Hope I do this month....Hope we ALL do! Heres Hoping :)!


----------



## Rachiie18

rebekah1g said:


> WOW!! I GOT MY BFP!!! I am still in complete disbelief! We only "tried" one time and I really didn't think it would happen this time. We are so excited and can't wait to tell our families but I just had to tell you guys!!! I was beginning to think these symptoms were in my head! So don't get discouraged if you keep getting BFN because I got one every time up until yesterday!! YAY!!! Good luck to everyone!!!

YAAAAAY!!! :happydance: i knew you were going to get your :bfp: !! im so happy for you hun have such a happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9: still no AF for me and symptoms still here aha!! just havent managed to get to the shop to get another test (yes i obviously enjoying pee-ing on sticks lol!) Aw keep us up to date with everything lovely!! sending lots of sticky dust to yooou :dust: :D xxx


----------



## taterz

Leigh, when are you testing?


----------



## Rachiie18

Hows all you lovely ladies today? anyone testing or tested today? Might go buy another test later Just scared of seeing :bfn: :( lots of dust ladies :dust: xx


----------



## MagicalLeigh

I tested today at 9dpo and got a bfn. Kinda disappointed, but I know it's still early. Plus I've never gotten a pos till at least 11dpo. I'm still having the same symptoms (including high cervix and lots of watery/creamy cm). But since yesterday I've also become really spacey and forgetful!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

Rachiie18 said:


> Hows all you lovely ladies today? anyone testing or tested today? Might go buy another test later Just scared of seeing :bfn: :( lots of dust ladies :dust: xx

How many dpo are you now?


----------



## taterz

How's everyone feeling?

I've got bumps on my boobies. :3 I might still be in the game. :3


----------



## calebsmom06

taterz said:


> How's everyone feeling?
> 
> I've got bumps on my boobies. :3 I might still be in the game. :3

Awesome news!!! When are you going to test?? I am sooo anxious to hear everyones news...this 2 ww is horrible and I am not just anxious for me, I am anxious for everyone here in the 2ww:coffee:


----------



## RNTTC2011

taterz, that is a really good sign...FX'd for you!
Leigh - don't give up, until AF arrives your definitely still in the game!! :dust:
Rachiie-:test:

I have to agree that I have been really looking forward every day to hear the news. It's nice to have the distraction from my own TWW (which I have very few symptoms this month... Good thing??:shrug:) Too many symptoms the last two months so maybe it's a good thing to not have any so far??!! Too early to know anything yet! Let me know how you ladies are doing!


----------



## taterz

I think I'm going to test Monday if I can stand to wait. I'm so anxious and nervous about a bfn that I've been putting it off. You're testing tomorrow morning, right? I can't wait to hear!!!!

And I think so, RN-- much baby dust your way, when are you testing?


----------



## MagicalLeigh

I tested today at 10 dpo and got a bfn. I just feel pregnant, so I was hoping to see a pos lol. I know it's still early, but now I feel discouraged. I still have a ton of symptoms so that is good.

To anyone that has kids. Have your pregnancies all been similar? I have three kids and all those pregnancies seemed to go the same way, they are all girls. I'm just wondering cause if I am pg then this pregnancy already feels way different. Is it true what they say about how the gender of the baby can make the pregnancy different? Just curious! 

Also, I've only used the $ store tests, how accurate are those? They picked up my last pg at 11dpo ( I was pg). I want to try a digital test, what kind is the best and how sensitive are they? Thanks!


----------



## taterz

You guys i have my bfp!!!!!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

taterz said:


> You guys i have my bfp!!!!!!

Yay!!!! Congrats :) that is so exciting. How many dpo are you?


----------



## calebsmom06

taterz said:


> You guys i have my bfp!!!!!!

Awwwww congrats that is awesome....hope we all get ours this month:hugs:


----------



## BugBugsMommy

taterz said:


> You guys i have my bfp!!!!!!

Yay!!! :baby: Congratulations!!! :dust:



MagicalLeigh said:


> I tested today at 10 dpo and got a bfn. I just feel pregnant, so I was hoping to see a pos lol. I know it's still early, but now I feel discouraged. I still have a ton of symptoms so that is good.
> 
> To anyone that has kids. Have your pregnancies all been similar? I have three kids and all those pregnancies seemed to go the same way, they are all girls. I'm just wondering cause if I am pg then this pregnancy already feels way different. Is it true what they say about how the gender of the baby can make the pregnancy different? Just curious!
> 
> Also, I've only used the $ store tests, how accurate are those? They picked up my last pg at 11dpo ( I was pg). I want to try a digital test, what kind is the best and how sensitive are they? Thanks!

With my DD, I had no clue until I was 3 months pregnant. I had bleeding that came right "on time" just like a period, but it was light, and I had pregger brain, lol. In retrospect, I had went to the doctor for really bad stomach cramps (not menstrual) and it was really bad constipation. That was when I was in my second month. 

This one, my symptoms are totally different...I actually have symptoms, lol. :shrug: I just felt like I was pregnant this whole time, too...but the tests were saying otherwise, including the day I got my bfp, so don't feel discouraged. Dollar Tree gave me a stark white, and CB digi said negative that morning. Later that same evening, FRER gave me a positive. The thing about digis is even though their threshold is typically low (25 miu isn't so bad) it HAS to hit that mark. There's no such thing as a faint positive on a digi. To it, you either are pregnant or you're not. 24 miu - sorry, negative! 26 miu - Welcome to the bump club! I'd just use line tests until I get a faint/positive, then use a digi later. If it's faint, a couple of days later since you probably won't have enough hcg to turn it.


----------



## taterz

Thanks. Hopefully thatll push some dust into this thread. 

I'm about 16-17 dpo, and I had very few symptoms. Cramping, IB, and my boobies were no more tender than they usually were before AF.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Taterz!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Testing next Saturday. I will be 10dpo but my lp is only 12-13 so hopefully it will show then!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Oh my gosh you guys, I just got a bfp!!! I went and got a first response from walmart and took it even though I got a bfn this morning with a $ store test. The pos line came up in like 90 seconds! I'm so excited :) i am going to test in the morning also, just to be sure.


----------



## taterz

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Lucky thread!!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

taterz said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lucky thread!!!

Thanks! Yes, lucky thread.


----------



## calebsmom06

omg congrats....ugh my turn! I bought the clearblue digital instead of the first response and wish I wouldve got first response because at least with that I could possibly get a faint line with clearblue digital its either you are or your not and I didnt even think about that until I saw someone post about that. Grrrr and I have 2 more....pondering going to walmart and buying more first response...hmmmmm


----------



## Rachiie18

MagicalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh you guys, I just got a bfp!!! I went and got a first response from walmart and took it even though I got a bfn this morning with a $ store test. The pos line came up in like 90 seconds! I'm so excited :) i am going to test in the morning also, just to be sure.

Congratulations hun!! have a very happy and healthy nine months :cloud9: you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## wendyk1

MagicalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh you guys, I just got a bfp!!! I went and got a first response from walmart and took it even though I got a bfn this morning with a $ store test. The pos line came up in like 90 seconds! I'm so excited :) i am going to test in the morning also, just to be sure.

I am so happy for you!!! :happydance:
Hope you have a H&H 9 months!!
Yahooooo!!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Rachiie18 said:


> MagicalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh you guys, I just got a bfp!!! I went and got a first response from walmart and took it even though I got a bfn this morning with a $ store test. The pos line came up in like 90 seconds! I'm so excited :) i am going to test in the morning also, just to be sure.
> 
> Congratulations hun!! have a very happy and healthy nine months :cloud9: you deserve it :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

calebsmom06 said:


> omg congrats....ugh my turn! I bought the clearblue digital instead of the first response and wish I wouldve got first response because at least with that I could possibly get a faint line with clearblue digital its either you are or your not and I didnt even think about that until I saw someone post about that. Grrrr and I have 2 more....pondering going to walmart and buying more first response...hmmmmm

Just go! LOL I want us to be bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## ladyV84

Magical Leigh, Im soooo happy for you, have read loads of your posts and was so pleased when I saw you got your BFP - amazing!! How many dpo are you? xx


----------



## calebsmom06

MagicalLeigh said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> omg congrats....ugh my turn! I bought the clearblue digital instead of the first response and wish I wouldve got first response because at least with that I could possibly get a faint line with clearblue digital its either you are or your not and I didnt even think about that until I saw someone post about that. Grrrr and I have 2 more....pondering going to walmart and buying more first response...hmmmmm
> 
> Just go! LOL I want us to be bump buddies :thumbup:Click to expand...

I will go today and get them and then I will take one in the morning...I have been drinking wayyyyy to much to take one this afternoon!!! Ahhhh I hope I get my BFP tomorrow....I wanna be bump buddies to:hugs: I am soooo happy for you I got all excited when I saw your post. My hubby thinks I am crazy hahaha:happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

MagicalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh you guys, I just got a bfp!!! I went and got a first response from walmart and took it even though I got a bfn this morning with a $ store test. The pos line came up in like 90 seconds! I'm so excited :) i am going to test in the morning also, just to be sure.

:happydance: I knew that you would get your BFP!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Wow alot can happen in one day of being offline! Congrats to you gals! Hope to be joining you soon:flower:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Fx'd Rachiie!!

AFM: got really dizzy at work today. Weird! And temp is up today!! Could I be??


----------



## PastorsWife

*MagicalLeigh- Congratulations!!
*


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats Shanda! I have also been seeing posts throughout your journey, and I'm glad to see you got your BFP!!!

And congrats to the other BFP holders!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Thank you everyone! I got a pos at 10 dpo. The ladies on the 1st tri board were saying that it's possible to get a darker line in the middle of the day rather than fmu. When I tested yesterday it was at noon, and the test I took this morning was with fmu and it wasn't as dark. So maybe you gals can try testing with middle of the day urine? Good luck I hope you all get your bfp, and wouldn't mind if I hung out here sometimes too!


----------



## Gitlost80

Well today is 8 DPO and I couldnt sleep cause I knew I was going to test for the first time starting today. It was negative.A little bummed,but not discouraged because its sooo early. I dont have much symptoms,but I never did this early with either of my sons so that doesnt worry me.My chest feels warmer and a little fuller,but thats probably because I keep groping them to look for a sign.Lol.This thread is pretty lucky so ill just test everyday till I see 2 lines.I have noticed some cravings...:icecream:


----------



## rebekah1g

Rachiie- any news yet??


----------



## Gitlost80

Wanna Keep this thread goin'.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gitlost80 said:


> Well today is 8 DPO and I couldnt sleep cause I knew I was going to test for the first time starting today. It was negative.A little bummed,but not discouraged because its sooo early. I dont have much symptoms,but I never did this early with either of my sons so that doesnt worry me.My chest feels warmer and a little fuller,but thats probably because I keep groping them to look for a sign.Lol.This thread is pretty lucky so ill just test everyday till I see 2 lines.I have noticed some cravings...:icecream:

I have been craving some sweets, but maybe it's because DH brought home a boatload of Little Debbie snack cakes that he got for free! I keep on having twinges today, but it's due to gas :blush: 

I was also worried about not having many symptoms, but now that I think about it, I didn't have many with my first. I am going to test on the 23-24. I figure that'll be the full 2 week wait . Maybe I can tell my hubby I got a BFP for his birthday on the 26th....	:cake:
oh a girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## Dahlia2007

So Gitlost80, looking at your ticker if you're 8DPO (day 26 of 28 day cycle), does that mean you ovulate on the 18th day? I know everyone is diff.
I just got off BCP and I'm still trying to fig out my O date. Judging from my ewcm and counting 14 days after my last period, I came up with Oct 9 for my O date. I'm not totally sure, but it was start for me.


----------



## calebsmom06

I think I got my BFP it is faint but it is there. 11dpo possibly 10 dpo:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

calebsmom06 said:


> I think I got my BFP it is faint but it is there. 11dpo possibly 10 dpo:)

Congrats!!! OOOh post the pic...maybe I can tweek it for you.


----------



## Gitlost80

Dahlia2007 said:


> So Gitlost80, looking at your ticker if you're 8DPO (day 26 of 28 day cycle), does that mean you ovulate on the 18th day? I know everyone is diff.
> I just got off BCP and I'm still trying to fig out my O date. Judging from my ewcm and counting 14 days after my last period, I came up with Oct 9 for my O date. I'm not totally sure, but it was start for me.

Yeah I did Ovulate on Day 18. No idea why so late.Its weird to me.I usually suspect Ovulation around Day 14.My period was 3 days late last month too(wasnt TTC).Its like my cycles have extended by 3 days these last 2 cycles.I dont know what to expect.Im completely thrown off. We only used condoms until now because BC makes me wacky.If I didnt start charting,I wouldnt have ever known when I Ovulated.I dont know whether I have a 10 Day LPhase,or if my period is gonna be pushed back 3 days now because I Ovulated so late.BBT Charting is Definitely making my journey easier,you should start if you havent already.


----------



## Gitlost80

calebsmom06 said:


> I think I got my BFP it is faint but it is there. 11dpo possibly 10 dpo:)

Sweeeet! That is awesome news! Congrats MaMa! :dance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Wantingbbbump said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> I think I got my BFP it is faint but it is there. 11dpo possibly 10 dpo:)
> 
> Congrats!!! OOOh post the pic...maybe I can tweek it for you.Click to expand...

HI am gonna post it now. I posted it in another thread I think but somehow missed this one. The line is a tad darker in person but I can still see it faintly in the pic.:happydance: What do you think??


----------



## calebsmom06

Here you go:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01804.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 55


----------



## Wantingbbbump

calebsmom06 said:


> Here you go:happydance:

Oh sweetie that's a great BFP!!! No tweeking needed for that test! :happydance: Congtats!! Get that pregnancy ticker put up!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Inverted!!! It's really there!!:happydance::thumbup::baby::bfp::yellow:
 



Attached Files:







calemsmom06pgtest.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hey ladies! :flower:

Cant believe I've only been away a couple of days and so much has happened!!!! Congrats to all the lovely ladies that got :bfp:!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AF is due today. Was feeling like she was on her way last week, but not really any symptoms past couple of days. Will prob do a test over next couple of days!


----------



## calebsmom06

Wantingbbbump said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Here you go:happydance:
> 
> Oh sweetie that's a great BFP!!! No tweeking needed for that test! :happydance: Congtats!! Get that pregnancy ticker put up!!Click to expand...

I will be as soon as I get home from the doc. I have an appointment today at 230. How do you do the ticker anyway


----------



## calebsmom06

Wantingbbbump said:


> Inverted!!! It's really there!!:happydance::thumbup::baby::bfp::yellow:

Kinda hard to see the line that way I think my eyes are playing tricks on me when I see it lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

calebsmom06 said:


> I think I got my BFP it is faint but it is there. 11dpo possibly 10 dpo:)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## calebsmom06

Dahlia2007 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> I think I got my BFP it is faint but it is there. 11dpo possibly 10 dpo:)
> 
> Congratulations to you!Click to expand...

Thank you...baby dust to you:)


----------



## Gitlost80

I Had a dip in my temps today and it has me worried that my chances for this month are slim to none.My late Ovulation has thrown me off.:growlmad:I have had the most intense irritability lately too.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Calebs on your :bfp:! I see the lines too without the tweeking. I am hoping some of everyone's :dust: rubs off on me. I was looking closer at my dates and think that I should start testing on Thursday which would be 10dpo with a 12-13 day LP. Hopefully, by then I will know something. My temps are up and look a little different than last month so FX'd!!!

H&H 9 months for everyone!


----------



## Gitlost80

Hello Thread, I woke up feeling pretty discouraged about my temps,but decided to take a test a little while ago, and this is what I saw. WTF?! Is this an evap,or am a seeing what I think I might be seeing? I asked everyone on the TWW to tweak it for me,but havent gotten many takers. What do yall think?


----------



## RNTTC2011

I definitely see the line, but don't know much about evaps except if you see the line within the time limit it's a :bfp:! Congrats!!


----------



## Gitlost80

If this really is a Positive for me,this could quite possibly be the Luckiest Thread Ive seen! Good Luck to All of us!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I hope it rubs off on me! I'm feeling pretty good about this month!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Feeling sad:( Went to my doc appointment to confirm my bfp and they got a negative...positive side is that they did a blood test and I should know before 5pm but talk about heartbreak


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hug: calebsmom!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Rachiie - when are you testing next??? Did I miss your :bfp:????


----------



## PineappleRock

wow what a lucky thread!!! Congratulations to everyone who got their BFP. I am only 8 dpo, but I started testing this morning anyway because I just feel like I am pregnant. It was a :BFN: of course. I plan to keep on testing until AF shows up, but I hope she doesn't!!!! Good luck to everyone!!

Right now my symptoms are super sore breasts, some cramping/pulling off and on, a little bit of nausea today, and since this afternoon I have been SUPER cranky and weepy. Very unlike me! I'm also really tired, and lacking motivation to do anything which is unlike me. Not a very productive day off!


----------



## BugBugsMommy

RNTTC2011 said:


> Rachiie - when are you testing next??? Did I miss your :bfp:????

Rachiie unfortunately is going through a m/c right now :(


----------



## calebsmom06

OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP


----------



## ladyV84

good luck & fingers crossed calebsmom xxx


----------



## calebsmom06

BugBugsMommy said:


> RNTTC2011 said:
> 
> 
> Rachiie - when are you testing next??? Did I miss your :bfp:????
> 
> Rachiie unfortunately is going through a m/c right now :(Click to expand...

Awww So sad. Lots of prayers going out for her:cry:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

calebsmom06 said:


> OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP

Oh yay, that is so exciting :happydance: I can't wait for you to join us over at the 1st trimester.


----------



## calebsmom06

MagicalLeigh said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> OK blood work results in and they say everything looks good they will be running further tests t find out exactly how much hcg is in my system. They say it may just be low because I am so early only 12dpo. Looks like I am still have my BFP
> 
> Oh yay, that is so exciting :happydance: I can't wait for you to join us over at the 1st trimester.Click to expand...

I might be joining you tomorrow once I get that phone call:happydance:


----------



## Gitlost80

So Sorry about what happened Rachiie. You are in my thoughts...:hug:


----------



## Hanawanabump

So sorry Rachiie :hugs: Ive been there if you need to talk please PM me xxx


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hug: Rachiie!!!! We r here for you! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

So nervous right now. I am 12dpo today and the line on my pregnancy test was lighter today than it was yesterday or the day before. It was still there but lighter. It has not gotten any darker and it has been 3 days. I am driving myself crazy I hope I get this call from the doc. very very soon with the for sure yes you are or no you are not result!


----------



## calebsmom06

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Gitlost80

Im doing Good,How about you? That lines getting darker? AFM,I suffer from Hyperemesis Gravidarum-An extreme form of morning sickness that is 24 hours a day and makes you want to die at times.Usually happens for me around 8 weeks,so trying to get as much as I can done in the next few weeks.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gitlost80 said:


> Im doing Good,How about you? That lines getting darker? AFM,I suffer from Hyperemesis Gravidarum-An extreme form of morning sickness that is 24 hours a day and makes you want to die at times.Usually happens for me around 8 weeks,so trying to get as much as I can done in the next few weeks.

oh my goodness, maybe the sickness won't happen this time, wouldn't that be nice!! When did you see your BFP!?! I was subscribed to this thread, and maybe another that you were also in and I don't remember you announcing it! :flower: But congrats. And how many dpo were you when you got it?


----------



## calebsmom06

Gitlost80 said:


> Im doing Good,How about you? That lines getting darker? AFM,I suffer from Hyperemesis Gravidarum-An extreme form of morning sickness that is 24 hours a day and makes you want to die at times.Usually happens for me around 8 weeks,so trying to get as much as I can done in the next few weeks.

Wow, at least you are prepared for it, maybe you will get lucky and it wont show up this time


----------



## calebsmom06

I am very scared right now, I woke up this morning with brown spotting I was a little shocked but then I thought maybe its just old blood, so I went ahead and went to work, well I went to the bathroom and I am having a lot of red blood drip out, so of course I left cause I am freaking out, might take tomorrow off too. my HCG levels were very low according to the doc. whe I was 10dpo, could I be having a miscarriage? My back hurts and I have had cramping all across my lower stomach for the past hour and a half, my AF would have been due today. Could it be possible that my AF still came because of how low my HCG levels are or could I really have a miscarriage. I am so sad cause in my mind I am accepting the fact that I probally had a chemical pregnancy and it is passing:( Guess I will know for sure on Tuesday when they check my levels.


----------



## Dahlia2007

calebsmom06 said:


> I am very scared right now, I woke up this morning with brown spotting I was a little shocked but then I thought maybe its just old blood, so I went ahead and went to work, well I went to the bathroom and I am having a lot of red blood drip out, so of course I left cause I am freaking out, might take tomorrow off too. my HCG levels were very low according to the doc. whe I was 10dpo, could I be having a miscarriage? My back hurts and I have had cramping all across my lower stomach for the past hour and a half, my AF would have been due today. Could it be possible that my AF still came because of how low my HCG levels are or could I really have a miscarriage. I am so sad cause in my mind I am accepting the fact that I probally had a chemical pregnancy and it is passing:( Guess I will know for sure on Tuesday when they check my levels.

My thoughts are with you... I have no experience with anything like that. I hope everything is alright.


----------



## RNTTC2011

calebsmom06 said:


> I am very scared right now, I woke up this morning with brown spotting I was a little shocked but then I thought maybe its just old blood, so I went ahead and went to work, well I went to the bathroom and I am having a lot of red blood drip out, so of course I left cause I am freaking out, might take tomorrow off too. my HCG levels were very low according to the doc. whe I was 10dpo, could I be having a miscarriage? My back hurts and I have had cramping all across my lower stomach for the past hour and a half, my AF would have been due today. Could it be possible that my AF still came because of how low my HCG levels are or could I really have a miscarriage. I am so sad cause in my mind I am accepting the fact that I probally had a chemical pregnancy and it is passing:( Guess I will know for sure on Tuesday when they check my levels.

:hug: Did you POAS again to see if the line is still there?? I'm so sorry that you are going through this! We are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## calebsmom06

RNTTC2011 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> I am very scared right now, I woke up this morning with brown spotting I was a little shocked but then I thought maybe its just old blood, so I went ahead and went to work, well I went to the bathroom and I am having a lot of red blood drip out, so of course I left cause I am freaking out, might take tomorrow off too. my HCG levels were very low according to the doc. whe I was 10dpo, could I be having a miscarriage? My back hurts and I have had cramping all across my lower stomach for the past hour and a half, my AF would have been due today. Could it be possible that my AF still came because of how low my HCG levels are or could I really have a miscarriage. I am so sad cause in my mind I am accepting the fact that I probally had a chemical pregnancy and it is passing:( Guess I will know for sure on Tuesday when they check my levels.
> 
> :hug: Did you POAS again to see if the line is still there?? I'm so sorry that you are going through this! We are here for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

I did this morning when it was just spotting and it was still there. I know there is still hope but it is hard to believe right now


----------



## MagicalLeigh

:( Calebsmommy, I will pray for you and little bean


----------



## RNTTC2011

I will definitely be sending you some good thoughts and saying some prayers for you and your little bean! :hugs:


----------



## peapod11

when i had my chemical last month i had negative test two days before i got af so you might be ok x


----------



## calebsmom06

I am hoping, I called the doc. now I am just waiting for the nurse to call me back


----------



## Mrskg

Wow just back from hols what a catch up reading I had to do

So sorry Rachiie xxxx

Calebsmom I also had neg test before af came with chemical last month xxx fx'd for you x

Congrats on all the bfp's xxx an gl luck to everyone waiting xxx

Magicalleigh congrats x i also have 3 girls all my pregnancies have been different with symptoms but my shape was same xx 

I've had a good wk away and helped me to stop worrying but I'm home now an back to reality have a doc app on mon should I asked for bloods to be done? I'd also like an early scan maybe about 8 or 9 wk's will have to ask about this too? My only worry now is when will I stop looking at toilet paper when I wipe after going to loo I'm so dreading seeing blood sorry just needed tom get that out not voiced this concern to anyone yet! I'm so sure everything going to be ok this time but can't get that slight doubt to go away I just want to be excited!! Xxxx


----------



## RNTTC2011

COngrats MrsKG! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Gitlost80

Dahlia2007 said:


> Gitlost80 said:
> 
> 
> Im doing Good,How about you? That lines getting darker? AFM,I suffer from Hyperemesis Gravidarum-An extreme form of morning sickness that is 24 hours a day and makes you want to die at times.Usually happens for me around 8 weeks,so trying to get as much as I can done in the next few weeks.
> 
> oh my goodness, maybe the sickness won't happen this time, wouldn't that be nice!! When did you see your BFP!?! I was subscribed to this thread, and maybe another that you were also in and I don't remember you announcing it! :flower: But congrats. And how many dpo were you when you got it?Click to expand...

This was actually the first Thread I cautiously announced it on with a picture of my test result. I was 9 DPO and got a Negative that same Morning,Then a positive like 4 hours later! I think I announced it in like 4 Threads Im subscribed too =) P.S. First It was a dollar store test then I got Positives on First Response.:flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Just done more tests an got bfp on frer and tesco but digi now says not pregnant looks like it's over for me again! Can't take much more xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Mrskg said:


> Just done more tests an got bfp on frer and tesco but digi now says not pregnant looks like it's over for me again! Can't take much more xxx

I would take another test, do you have any cheapies? How many dpo are you?


----------



## Mrskg

I'm afraid I started bleeding today bloods from yest came back negative can't quite believe it's happening again xx trying to stay strong and pray I get my sticky bean soon xxx


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hug: mrskg!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Mrskg said:


> I'm afraid I started bleeding today bloods from yest came back negative can't quite believe it's happening again xx trying to stay strong and pray I get my sticky bean soon xxx

I'm sorry you are dealing with this again : (


----------



## RNTTC2011

AF showed for me too. I almost got my hopes up even though I knew it wasn't. On to next month.


----------



## Mrskg

RNTTC2011 said:


> AF showed for me too. I almost got my hopes up even though I knew it wasn't. On to next month.

Lots of baby dust for next month I seem to have plenty of that think its sticky dust I need :wacko: xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Got my BFP yesterday! 

It was not expected to happen this early in TTC, and I feel like taking another test to make sure it's still there. Still need to tell the DH, but his bday is tomorrow so I may do it then. Here is my link in the gallery if you'd like to see. My initial test was very light, so I didn't think it was really legit. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/778272-15-dpo-store-wondfo-bfp.html


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats x wishing you a h&h 9months xxx


----------



## CarliCareBear

this seems like the luckiest thread even though some of you are going through tough times right now (hang in there guys). 

i've got a few days till AF is expected and probably a good week or so before i should even bother testing again (i tested today which was entirely too early) but the suspense along with my boobs are killing me. 

good luck to everybody!! 

:dust:


----------



## momof2wonderf

YEAH! I'm so happy for you! That's great! Congratulations! I was hoping you would! What is your due date?


----------



## Dahlia2007

momof2wonderf said:


> YEAH! I'm so happy for you! That's great! Congratulations! I was hoping you would! What is your due date?

Thanks everyone! Yes it seems to be a lucky thread!

Due date July 1st summer baby. I just made my first gno appt for Nov 17


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Dahlia2007 said:


> Got my BFP yesterday!
> 
> It was not expected to happen this early in TTC, and I feel like taking another test to make sure it's still there. Still need to tell the DH, but his bday is tomorrow so I may do it then. Here is my link in the gallery if you'd like to see. My initial test was very light, so I didn't think it was really legit.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/778272-15-dpo-store-wondfo-bfp.html

Yay!!! :happydance: Congrats


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats dahlia!!


----------



## Gitlost80

Congrats Dahlia! :happydance:I am also due July 1st~


----------



## iLoveSweeties

Wow, just read this thread and it looks like it's been such a roller coaster for alot of you

Congratulations for those that are pregnant and baby dust for those that are still trying 

x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gitlost80 said:


> Congrats Dahlia! :happydance:I am also due July 1st~

come join us in our bump buddy group!- and anyone else due early July 2012!
 Summer Sugar Babies


----------



## lizlovelust

Wantingbbbump said:


> MagicalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MagicalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> My cm was just like that and I got my bfp and I am now 15+1. Was your cervix high and out of reach because if it is then that's a very good sign of a bfp!!
> 
> K I just checked my CP .... first off my cm is very creamy lotion (and a lot of it) and secondly... I cannot even reach my cervix! I seriously couldn't find it, and it all seemed very soft. I've never felt my cervix so high before. I know CP isn't really the best sign of pregnancy... but mixed with my other symptoms its getting me super excited.Click to expand...
> 
> Creamy lotion cm is a good sign!! Is it kind of slick? My cm was just like yours. At 7dpo my cervix was on it's way back up I believe so if yours is up then I'd say it's a very good sign. Yes it's true that every woman can be different with cp but when we get pregnant it always moves really high. I hope that you get your bfp!! Any cramping/pulling going on in there?Click to expand...
> 
> It has gone back and forth from being slick creamy lotion to being a little more sticky cream lotion, if that makes any sense. Yes, lots of cramping and pulling! Not as much today though.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a ton of cramping/pulling at 6dpo (day I am sure baby implanted) and then was sore after that. Oooh it's sounding really good!!Click to expand...

Hi I see you had cramping at 6dpo, that's what happened to mne yesterday, I had SUPER bad cramping and SUPER sore breasts and nips, My cm has been super CWCM and lots of it. Today I'm 7dpo and I have a dip in my chart....What do you think is goin gon? I've also had nausea yesaterday and today...:wacko::shrug:


----------



## calebsmom06

Congrats to all of you who got your bfp...I ve been off here for awhile...needed time to get my emotions back in place. Hubby and I are still trying, today is cycle day 11 for me so I should ovulate the 4th...hoping my little eggy sticks this time


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Glad to see you back :)


----------



## calebsmom06

MagicalLeigh said:


> Glad to see you back :)

How is everything with you??


----------

